# Le Pen conceded defeat



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

To hell with France.

French election results: Emmanuel Macron beats Marine Le Pen with 65 per cent of vote - exit polls


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

50 million Frenchmen cant be wrong.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

TG said:


> To hell with France.
> 
> French election results: Emmanuel Macron beats Marine Le Pen with 65 per cent of vote - exit polls


Yup, that's the direction they are heading. AND it was their choice. Ya just can't fix stupid.


----------



## bgreed (Feb 26, 2014)

As France continues it's death spiral.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

CNN is all giddy over this! I guess for them it is a consolation coverage prize for them 
since H didn't win here!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

France will now change its national identity and flag to the crescent moon, assholes.

Soon our cemeteries from WW1 and WW2 will be getting defaced like the British ones in North Africa.

The Jews will see theirs paved over for izslimic centers.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

The notion of Le Pen winning was a pipe dream. The French don't have the backbone to deal face the Islamic wrath that would have exploded had she won.

Europe is dead.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ugh... depressing


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Watching his irrelevant speech live.. he just promised to fight terrorism HAHAHA


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TG said:


> Watching his irrelevant speech live.. he just promised to fight terrorism HAHAHA


Another leader promising to fight a tactic while allowing in the tacticians and fighters.

I wonder what Europe will look like in a decade.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

TG said:


> Ugh... depressing


Umm your boy wonder in Canada isn't much different.....


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Umm your boy wonder in Canada isn't much different.....


Yes, he's a "boy wonder" that got elected and has since done absolutely nothing useful.
There is a huge difference between how Canada and France accept legal refugees. Canada gets to pick and choose who gets to enter, mostly thanks to Canadian geographical location. France got OVERWHELMED by raging invaders who crawled across the continent to their already open doors, and they let them all in.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Another leader promising to fight a tactic while allowing in the tacticians and fighters.
> 
> I wonder what Europe will look like in a decade.


If you know the terms "one holer" or "two holer", . . . lift the lids and take a look: Europe in 5 years, . . . maybe a few more, . . . but certainly destined to be that.

Mighty awful glad my forefathers decided to make the jump over the pond, . . . I think if I were a European right now, . . . I might give ol' Putin a call and ask if he needed any help, . . . or had any room.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Denton said:


> ...I wonder what Europe will look like in a decade.


In another decade or two our boys will be over there to bail them out again.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> In another decade or two our boys will be over there to bail them out again.


You will never know how strongly I hope you are 100% wrong, . . . but sadly, . . . you just may be correct.

If it does happen, though, . . . they need to once and for all rid this world of the moslem scum.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

It will be sad when the religion of peace destroys all the sites in Paris and elsewhere-- ie the Louvre, the Arc, Tower, etc.
The people will cry and moan and say-- how could they do this-- we were good to them!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

As I noted in another thread, France lost its soul long ago. Now the French will loose their cultural identity or their lives. The choice Islam gives all.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

tango said:


> It will be sad when the religion of peace destroys all the sites in Paris and elsewhere-- ie the Louvre, the Arc, Tower, etc.
> The people will cry and moan and say-- how could they do this-- we were good to them!


The Mon Lisa wll be sold, burned or fitted with a hijab.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

SGG said:


> .


You are cold SGG, . . . funny, . . . but cold,.......

Just glad I wasn't eating or drinking anything when I got here, . . . might have been in trouble, . . . lol

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> You will never know how strongly I hope you are 100% wrong, . . . but sadly, . . . you just may be correct.
> 
> If it does happen, though, . . . they need to once and for all rid this world of the moslem scum.
> 
> ...


You'll like tonight's podcast, I think.

Remember, I am counting on your vote when I run for tyrant of 'Merica.


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Denton said:


> You'll like tonight's podcast, I think.
> 
> Remember, I am counting on your vote when I run for tyrant of 'Merica.


Got mine


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Is France even a country anymore? I have been watching the media for the last couple weeks getting all bent out of shape about an election in a country whose last "claim to fame" was getting overrun by the Hun with barely a shot fired, over 70 years ago. Pathetic.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

When France calls uncle, again, I hope we just smile and wave. We have bailed them out enough.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> When France calls uncle, again, I hope we just smile and wave. We have bailed them out enough.


I'm afraid there are too many with big investments in the "military / industrial", . . . vast left wing conspiracy, . . . that will stir up enough support for us to go back again.

I'm just hoping the send the SSBN folks first, . . . they haven't had their crack at the insurgents yet, . . . thinking they could probably do a right fine job.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I did find it odd.

Knowing that they were both French, I expected them to both surrender...


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

The Tourist said:


> I did find it odd.
> 
> Knowing that they were both French, I expected them to both surrender...


:vs_laugh: good thing I wasn't drinking when I read that..


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Canada:

I think a lot of people who comment on Canada don't go there often, or if they do it's just to Toronto. 

Get outside of metropolitan Toronto, and Canada is tri-cultural... White canadians of english descent, white canadians of french descent and canadians of indigenous descent (north Canada).

Pick any/city you like not named Toronto and go to a Mexican restaurant, and everybody working there will be a white canadian of english descent (or french if you go to one in Quebec). There won't be any Mexicans. Go to a Chinese restaurant in Thunder Bay, Yellow Knife or Saskatoon? No Chinese people running it. 

I have Canadian friend who was talking to me about race relations, saying how much better off black people are in Canada than the US. I agreed by saying "Yes, all three of the black families in Canada are better off."

OK, I exaggerate... but not by much.... 

The only way ANYBODY is moving into Canada is as follows: They need the special skills that you have (scientist, medical doctor, dentist, etc) or if you are independently wealthy. Canada STRICTLY controls who can come into their country to live. To visit? No problem, but to stay? They care, a lot.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Gateway pundit is now reporting a 90% vote for Macron. That's just staggering to me.

The #1 commentor on the article states that they already have their hashtags ready for social media when the next terrorist attack happens.
#NotMyProblem
#YouChoseThis

I concur. You will reap what you have sown.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Ready for the new Vichy Government, that bows down to the Crescent Moon rather than the Nazis?


----------



## homefire (Apr 20, 2017)

Mad Trapper said:


> Ready for the new Vichy Government, that bows down to the Crescent Moon rather than the Nazis?


I might have to invade Mexico.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The Tourist said:


> I did find it odd.
> 
> Knowing that they were both French, I expected them to both surrender...


"What do you expect from a culture and a nation that exerted more of its national will fighting against Disney World and Big Macs than the Nazis?" Dennis Miller.


----------



## NKAWTG (Feb 14, 2017)

Macron wins with 90%?
How the heck does that happen?

He was the globalists pretty boy.
They made sure he won.
Remember those leaks last week of Macron's foreign accounts?
The French Govt. made it illegal for French papers to publish them.
I wonder why?

France has five more years of the globalism to put up with.
The next election will come down to a choice between two polar opposites.
Communists or Nationalists


----------

